# Long Term luck with Phentermine?



## Alw1977 (Aug 6, 2012)

Dx with hypothyroidism a few months ago. I am just 1 year post partum, and went to the doctor because my baby weight wasn't coming off like it did with my first pregnancy. That's when my thyroid issue was discovered.

Fast forward to four weeks ago. My doctor had me exercise and diet for 8 weeks on my own. I lost two pounds in 8 weeks - granted, I wasn't obese (161, pre-pregnancy weight stable at 133 for 12 years), but we discussed options and he prescribed an 8-week course of phentermine to get things going. It has some nasty side effects, but I am pleased with my progress so far - 10lbs in a month, just slightly more than 2 lbs per week (4 lbs came off first week, water weight).

I've only got 4 weeks remaining and I'm wondering if anyone else has used this medicine before with long-term success? I care about keeping the weight off that I lose. My eating habits are decent and I only gained weight because of the pregnancy. I'd literally been stuck at the exact same weight for 10 months - so I didn't gain with my thyroid condition, just couldn't lose. I plan to continue to eat sensibly and stay around 1500 calories a day in maintenance.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I personally have never and would never try that drug. But, with that said, I would not have success with 1500 calories a day. I consume about 1,000 when I'm trying to lose and 1,200 for maintenance.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

If you only gained because of the pregnancy, it stands to reason that you should be able to maintain your lower weight without the drug, once you get there...does it not?


----------



## Alw1977 (Aug 6, 2012)

Octavia - it does, and that's what I hope. However, I did not have a thyroid condition prior to my pregnancies, so I'm unsure how that plays into weight maintenance. I'm biting the bullet and meeting with a nutritionist for a consultation. Hopefully that will help clarify my daily caloric needs so I can ensure I'm not consuming too much.

joplin1975 - precisely why I'm asking. To me in my former, pre-hypo life, 1000 calories a day would have been madness. Way too low, I couldn't have functioned. 1200 was even low for me when I've had to diet in the past (to lost 2-3 lbs gained here and there over vacation, etc). Let alone 1200 for maintenance! My maintenance cals were around 1850 before pregnancy. That was fun.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alw1977 said:


> Dx with hypothyroidism a few months ago. I am just 1 year post partum, and went to the doctor because my baby weight wasn't coming off like it did with my first pregnancy. That's when my thyroid issue was discovered.
> 
> Fast forward to four weeks ago. My doctor had me exercise and diet for 8 weeks on my own. I lost two pounds in 8 weeks - granted, I wasn't obese (161, pre-pregnancy weight stable at 133 for 12 years), but we discussed options and he prescribed an 8-week course of phentermine to get things going. It has some nasty side effects, but I am pleased with my progress so far - 10lbs in a month, just slightly more than 2 lbs per week (4 lbs came off first week, water weight).
> 
> I've only got 4 weeks remaining and I'm wondering if anyone else has used this medicine before with long-term success? I care about keeping the weight off that I lose. My eating habits are decent and I only gained weight because of the pregnancy. I'd literally been stuck at the exact same weight for 10 months - so I didn't gain with my thyroid condition, just couldn't lose. I plan to continue to eat sensibly and stay around 1500 calories a day in maintenance.


I hear your angst; we all worry about our weight. However, be advised that phentermine is very dangerous. In fact, I thought it was taken off the market; I really did.

Are you also on a thyroxine replacement?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Alw1977 said:


> Octavia - it does, and that's what I hope. However, I did not have a thyroid condition prior to my pregnancies, so I'm unsure how that plays into weight maintenance. I'm biting the bullet and meeting with a nutritionist for a consultation. Hopefully that will help clarify my daily caloric needs so I can ensure I'm not consuming too much.


I see. Okay, then time will tell. Assuming you get your thyroid levels right, you should not have problems with weight gain. The key is getting the right Synthroid dose for you (or whatever you're taking for thyroid hormone).


----------



## Alw1977 (Aug 6, 2012)

Andros -
No, phentermine was not removed from the market. It is FDA approved and I got it from my pharmacy. It was, however, once part of the now banned combination of Fen-phen (or Phen-fen), which is probably what you're thinking of. I asked the same question - The "fen" part was banned. Phentermine has been used for decades successfully and, by itself, remains FDA approved.

I did my research before I agreed to take it. It was prescribed by my OB/Gyn and approved by my thyroid doctor. I take synthroid currently.

It does have side effects and has an amphetamine-like effect on the body. It is for those with low to normal blood pressure and healthy cardiovascular systems only. It is definitely contraindicated for a lot of different conditions.

It is also designed for very short term use - 8-12 weeks maximum. People do buy it on the internet, but that's just stupid - like buying ambien, xanax, etc. on the internet. You really should be under a doctor's supervision if taking it. Like I said, I weighed the pros and cons and made my own decision about what was best for my body. My heart rate is elevated, but still within the limits of "normal", and my blood pressure has gone up; both of which were expected. I have a very low blood pressure and heart rate to begin with, so my doctor believed my body could handle it. Both typically return to normal after cessation of the medication

Once I am solidly in the healthy weight zone for my height (120-150 lbs), I come off. I just wondered if anyone around here had used it with success, in conjunction with a healthy diet and lifestyle.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

OK, I went on Phentermine about 10 years or so ago......and stayed on it for about 5 years. The truth is that it stops working after a couple months. To be clear, I was on Phentermine only, not Phen-Fen.

So why did I stay on it? Because it's a form of speed and I got more done in a 20 hour day than a 16 hour day.

It screwed up my sleep cycle and it took forever to get it righted.

And it stops the production of certain enzymes essential for appropriate digestion.

I can think of a number of reasons why you should get off the drug.

Here's the trick from someone who's been there and done that: *eat less and move more. *It is as simple as that.

As far as weight gain and hypothyroidism.....sure, hypothyroid people may become lethargic.....but not THAT lethargic. I think a lot of people use "lethargy from hypothyroidism" as a cop out so they don't have to get out and exercise.

So put that baby in a buggy and get out and walk.

Sorry if I sound brutal, but that's my take on it and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alw1977 said:


> Andros -
> No, phentermine was not removed from the market. It is FDA approved and I got it from my pharmacy. It was, however, once part of the now banned combination of Fen-phen (or Phen-fen), which is probably what you're thinking of. I asked the same question - The "fen" part was banned. Phentermine has been used for decades successfully and, by itself, remains FDA approved.
> 
> I did my research before I agreed to take it. It was prescribed by my OB/Gyn and approved by my thyroid doctor. I take synthroid currently.
> ...


Good deal!!! I am glad you did your research. It's early in the game; I think there may have been some posters who have used this product.


----------



## Alw1977 (Aug 6, 2012)

CA-Lynn, I wanted to hear from someone who has been on it, so I appreciate your comments and do not see them as brutal.

I am curious why your doctor would prescribe it for 5 YEARS?! My prescribing physician says he gives it to only about 12 patients a year (his practice is high volume) and will consider only an 8 week course.

He only gave it to me because he knew I had been at a stable weight for years and years - I had to write down my food intake for him so he knew that wasn't a major problem. I don't abuse food and I've exercised regularly since 1999.

If you don't mind answering, has your weight remained stable since you've been off the phentermine? Did you eat a balanced diet and at least three meals a day while on it? I believe I got used to a larger amount of food while pregnant and didn't realize my portion sizes were out of whack. Healthy food + too much of a good thing = no weight loss. Just the same, I had the same habits after my 2009 pregnancy and the weight DID come off, so I believe my thyroid was hindering my progress.

As I mentioned, I am seeing a nutrionist this week to make sure my diet isn't the problem. I'm using this time to get my body used to smaller meals - under my doctor's supervision I intend to continue the remaining 4 weeks I have with the phen as an aid, but I appreciate your comments and take them to heart.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Why did my doctor prescribe it for 5 years? Because way back when they didn't know it stopped working after a few months. [I was overweight and stuck at a desk round the clock.....so this seemed to be a reasonable alternative in the beginning.]

Once the news came out that anything longer than a couple months was foolhardy, I begged to stay on it for longer.....was taking so many meds and had learned that any change in meds or doses screwed up my system.......so I didn't want to stop the phentermine. Finally he gave me an ultimatum and I weaned off.

Did it really help with the weight loss? Sure, a bit. In the very beginning. But the reality is that it's really just a crutch.

Sure, a nutritionist is good. But in the end most people are in denial. They need to move their butts more.

BTW - if anyone suggests Atkins diet.....oh yes, it works......for a little while. The minute people get off it they gain it all back and more.

So how did I lose weight in the end? I rescued a dog and she makes me walk her 3 times a day. I lost 51 pounds in one year.

And in case you're wondering, I am a type 2 diabetic who was able to go off meds due to the exercise. Do I eat balanced meals? Heck, no. I love my pizza. But I'm careful about what I eat. And no, I do not have 3 meals a day. Sometimes just dinner. [I don't recommend this, but that's how it is for me.]

Every body is different and what works for me won't necessarily work for you. But what works for everyone is getting out there and exercising and reducing food intake. That's the physiology of it all. Eating nutritious food that's well-balanced is a bonus.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Regarding whether my weight remained stable after Phentermine.....no. It went up. But that's because of the type of work I do and for a long time I was snacking while working. Then a number of arthritic autoimmune diseases hampered my mobility....causing weight gain. In the end, my situation was different from yours...but still the physiology is the same.

Seriously? Just forget the Phentermine.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

I was on phentermine 37.5 mg for 2 years on and off. Probably close to a year steady. I gained weight back after I stopped taking it. I also have had problems with weight. I'm pretty healthy but 1500 calories would make me overweight. I used to starve myself and had eating disorders for 10 years. I have no clue how to maintain a healthy weight without going to the extreme. It's sad. I haven't been doing any unhealthy eating or not eating for about 2 years. Hope that helps. I wouldn't even mess with that drug. It's not permanent.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

CA-Lynn said:


> So how did I lose weight in the end? I rescued a dog and she makes me walk her 3 times a day. I lost 51 pounds in one year.


Reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw recently with a silhouette of a dog. It read: Who rescued who?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

That bumper sticker is very popular out here.

Ah yes, who rescued whom? Because of her I no longer take meds for diabetes or high blood pressure. And I just feel better.


----------



## Alw1977 (Aug 6, 2012)

Javynliz and CA-Lynn - thanks again for your comments. You have given me something to seriously consider and have kicked my behind into taking my weight management very seriously. I fortunately don't have any mobility or joint issues - other than the extra 10 lbs I had (now gone) which made running uncomfortable.

I went for a run last night and was surprised at how easy the hills were. I know it's the weight lost and not just the meds, as I ran a 5K a week into the phen and it was a struggle. I was a big runner for years and years, until my first pregnancy pushed the pause button on that and I never got back to it. My husband and I are now doing a 5K a month as our "date" - a step in the right direction towards making this a major lifestyle change.

CA-Lynn: congratulations on your life-altering weight loss. If I didn't have two kids and three cats already, a dog would be in my life! We'll get one when the boys are older. And I definitely DO push that baby around in his stroller! Phen isn't an option for me after the next 4 weeks, so I can't use it as a crutch. I eat three meals a day, but smaller portions. I am hoping my stomach has "shrunk" or whatever happens - and I won't feel as hungry afterwards. At any rate, weight loss has a big mental component, and it's easier for me to deny myself another bite (or whatever) if I am well on the path to my goal weight of 135. I'm not in denial - weight loss is a numbers game, I know that and I've always know that. It's how I stayed at a healthy 133 for 12 years.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Alw~

I"m really proud of you getting out there and shaking that butt!

For years I used to complain of lethargy and "too busy" - and one day someone sat down and asked me if I realized that I sit at the computer for 6-8 hours without a bathroom break. It got me thinking. Then Zsa Zsa came into my life and this little dog WANTS TO WALK. Who am I to deprive her of that?

One thing we all have to accept is that as we age [though you're a little young to be experiencing this] our metabolism does slow down and the body adjusts to aging by putting on a little weight. Very gradually, but it does.

So don't worry that much about 10#. Just go about your busy life and do what you need to, but just don't let 10 become 20. And then with the added exercise you can look for a safe and sane and gradual weight loss. Slow is the optimum.

And by the way, I understand the numbers game.

My money is on you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw recently with a silhouette of a dog. It read: Who rescued who?


Yep!!!! That's a good spin on the tale (tail?)


----------

